# Thanksgiving Weight Loss Challenge!!



## SDKath (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone interested in a new challenge?  We have had a great weight loss thread for the summer but I think everyone got busy (plus the traveling makes it hard to eat right).  

I would like to start a new challenge -- this time to aim for Thanksgiving!  We just found out that we are hosting Thanksgiving here at my house for our extended family (read: 25 really loud, boisterous people running around for 4-5 days).  So I am determined to reach my goal weight by then.

If you are interested, just post here what sort of diet you are planning on following, how much you'd like to lose (don't have to post your actual weight) and anything else you'd like to share.  I figured we can check in on this thread each week and see how everyone is doing.

*The goal: 10% of your weight off by Thanksgiving weekend!  *Soooo?  Are you with me?  

Katherine


----------



## catwgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in!  

Linda


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 6, 2008)

A bit of motivation is a good thing..... I am in for 12 pounds


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll join you guys this time around...

I'm following Weight Watchers online and hope to lose 10% by Thanksgiving...


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in /

great challenge.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 7, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> I'm in /
> 
> great challenge.



Great!  Well, they say losing 10% is enough to lower your cholesterol and blood pressure by about 5-10% too.  So this is a good goal for me (and DH, who has no choice but to eat healthy with me).

I am on the Jenny Craig plan and have lost about 10 pounds so far (6 weeks).  I'd like to lose another 10 to be at goal.  My metabolism is very slow so losing weight is a very tough thing for me.  I am also at the point where those last 10 pounds are a HUGE struggle!  My body won't let them go!  Plus my motivation is slacking because I am starting to look really good.  :hysterical: 

I just started going to the JC near my house after doing their at home program, which involved a 15 minute phone call each week.  I love the food and losing the weight is very easy when every meal is preplanned, but they "forgot" to call me 4 of the 6 weeks on the program AND they charge $65 shipping each time!!  Sooo, I am now at the local center and it is AWESOME!  My first meeting was last Friday and the lady spent 30 minutes with me instead of 15.  She gave me great alternatives to my usual exercise (20 minutes of biking on stationary bike)  such as doing intervals to help increase my metabolism.  She also suggested some more protein filled foods to keep me less hungry.  I am on a 1200 cal diet and it is PAINFUL.  I am always hungry at 4ish and at 10pm (when I distract myself with TUG).  So I am adding cottage cheese and string cheese to my afternoon snacks and cutting down on their otherwise delicious desserts (like triple chocolate cheesecake!).

Anyway, she wants to see my menu this week so I am checking off the foods I eat throughout the day.  So absolutely no cheating for me, LOL!  Here is to a good loss following the plan to the T.  If I can make these last 10 pounds, I am buying a new wardrobe.  I already picked out the $200 outfit for Thanksgiving!!!   

Katherine


----------



## abc31 (Sep 7, 2008)

Count me in too!  My goal is 15 lbs by Thanksgiving.  I am loosely following weight watchers & I started working out 45 minutes every morning on an elliptical machine.  After I lose the 15 lbs I'll add in some strength training.

Good Luck everyone!  Just think how good we'll feel showing up to Thanksgiving dinner  a size or 2 smaller!

abc


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey I'll join up. 

I've kind of been off my routine, as I have to adjust to the new school schedule(eldest is home at 2:30 now). I've been adding strength training(big improvement in my upper arms, already dropped 2" off each thigh!)

I'm going to WDW for Thanksgiving, have to be ready to walk about 10 miles a day(DH wears a pedometer when we go, so I know the avg ).


----------



## joycapecod (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm game, but leaving for Greece next Sunday. I'll try to be on good behavior; would like to drop 14 pounds by T'giving.

Joy


----------



## shagnut (Sep 7, 2008)

Count me in too. I have not been keeping good track of my blood sugars (diabetic) and when I went to the Dr my fasting morning was 175!! The other night it was 372!! That scared the shit out of me!!I recently joined a gym and deceided to plunk down the money and get a personal trader for a month to get me going on the right track.  I was going to join WW but my new personal trainer said he could help me better and it would be more funner? Yeah, right, he'll probably kill me.  shaggy


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Absolutely, count me in too!


----------



## irishween (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in.  I'd like to lose 15lbs.  I am going to use my Wii Fit as my exercise and motivator.


----------



## patti9600 (Sep 7, 2008)

*I'm in*

I need some motivation!  I don't need to lose a ton of weight but would love a little challenge to lose the exta pounds I gained in the last year.  I'm walking 40 miles next month (oct 4-5) in NYC for the NY Walk for Breast Cancer.  I will be walking, running and trying out the wii fit.

Good Luck everyone!

Patti:whoopie:


----------



## dmharris (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in!  Weight Watchers and exercise.  I'd like to lose 20 but realistically, I'm happy with 12 -15 by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Patri (Sep 7, 2008)

OK me too. Actually I'm a KOPS but always in upper leeway. So my goal is to get below. And stay there!


----------



## ladycody (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm gonna try this again...and not get depressed with life.  (It'd really help if I'd get a job....).

Ok...Startin' fresh tomorrow....


----------



## SDKath (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool!  Welcome to all.  I am so glad to have some support.  POst any time!

Can someone tell me about the Wii Fit?  We have a Wii but not the Fit program.  I am trying to decide if it is something I would do regularly or if it would get old very quickly (kinda like dance dance revolution did for my family this Spring).  

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay... so, I kinda blew it today.  Basically, I dipped into my weekly points but oh well.  The weekends are kinda hard on me.  Anyways... I felt pressured to eat an ice cream cone and it costed me 8 points...  Due to a family get together this afternoon we had to eat Fresh Choice for dinner.   I had a salad with Fat Free Dressing and the other stuff.  Weekends tend to be hard because of the eating out thing.  I know, I need to add more fruits and Veggies to my diet too.   I'll be better the rest of the week:

Sunday, September 07, 2008Morning 
1  serving Light Butter - Food I created 1 
1  serving Coach's Oats 3 
1/4 cup raisins 2 
1  Tbsp unpacked brown sugar 1 
Subtotal 7 
Midday 
Lean Cuisine Pizza - Quick-added food 7 
1  item Chocolate 1 
1  oz Pepper Jack 3 
Subtotal 11 
Evening 
Chinese Chicken Salad - Quick-added food 1 
Pho Noodle Bowl - Quick-added food 2 
Harvest Bread - Quick-added food 1.5 
2  Tbsp homemade hummus 1.5 
6  items tortilla chips 1.5 
Subtotal 7.5 
Anytime 
1  serving Ice Cream Cone 8 
Subtotal 8 
Food POINTS values total used 33.5 
Food POINTS values remaining 0


----------



## lprstn (Sep 7, 2008)

I am back baby!!!! Yessiree !!!  My gym is back up and running/ vacations are over until 11/22 so I have gotten back in the saddle after I saw how much weight I gained when I took my Hawaii pics...  Been working out for about 10 days now ( only 5 time and now am on 2nd week just finished).

I lost 1.2 lbs the first week.  I just have to work on being consistent.  I hope to lose about 10lbs by the time I go cruising this Thanksgiving.  The tricky part will be keeping it off.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 8, 2008)

Ciscogizmo:  I can't do Fresh Choice or just about ANY restaurant when I am dieting.  I have NO self control.  I just ADORE that ranch dressing.

What is it that they say -- give a man a burger and he is happy.  Give a girl Ranch dressing and she is in heaven.  SIGH.

I just discovered a new HD channel that is all music (MHD) tonight and it was playing Duran Duran in concert at Wembly so I turned up the music and danced for 45 minutes.   :rofl:   Does this show my age?  Anyway, I am sweaty and need to shower...

K


----------



## lprstn (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, I exercised today...now if I can just get control of my eating and stay away from those goodies at work!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 8, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Ciscogizmo:  I can't do Fresh Choice or just about ANY restaurant when I am dieting.  I have NO self control.  I just ADORE that ranch dressing.
> 
> What is it that they say -- give a man a burger and he is happy.  Give a girl Ranch dressing and she is in heaven.  SIGH.
> 
> ...



I love their Ranch dressing to.  But last night I had the Fat free italian.  I hate fat free anything.  But I ate it.

I LOVE DURAN DURAN, too...

Tina


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 8, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Ok, I exercised today...now if I can just get control of my eating and stay away from those goodies at work!


  YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Ginny (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm in, too. Keeping these discussions going is a good way to keep it in the front of your mind. I'd like to lose 10 lbs.

I've found an easy way to put together soup for a main meal -- 

Start with a precooked beef roast (from the refrigerated section of the meat department - Hormel makes one that is sold in my grocery store). Just dice it and put it into the stock pot with the juice it comes with. Then add vegetables, water, a little soup base or bouillon, a can of diced tomatoes, season to taste. I made borcht - by adding a can of sliced beets, 3 sliced carrots, 2 diced potatoes, cut up napa cabbage, 1/2 c vinegar, can of diced tomatoes, a little sugar, handful of chopped fresh dill, salt and pepper. Cooked it up for about 20-30 minutes, and served with a dollup of yogurt.


----------



## cvmar (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm in as well. I have been off and on due to vacation and several summer ending BBQ's but I am back on track but I am going off on Thanksgiving! This is my favorite food holiday! My mom still does all the dinner cooking and I do the pies. Her sage stuffing is fabulous and her gravy is always excellent! My pies aren't too bad either  As far as dieting goes our family has made several changes. We now only eat whole grain foods - pasta , bread, pancakes etc. and my DH and I only eat 1/2 portion on these items with the exception of  Natures Path Optimum cereals which are very high in fiber and protein yet  low in sugar.  Desserts are all sugar free and I am experimenting cooking with agave nectar which is very low on the glycemic index. A new PCC market opened up in our area which although very expensive (lots of organic) has an excellent non processed food selection and organic fruits and vegetables. Dinners out will have to be limited in order to shop here but we think it is worth it.


----------



## khdem (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thanksgiving Weight Loss Challenge!*

So glad I found this thread today...I had decided that today I will start on my diet AGAIN...hopefully 15 by Thanksgiving.  I usually go by a modified weight watchers...hopefully this time I will exercise and have better results.

Kay


----------



## SDKath (Sep 8, 2008)

UGH!  I made brownies for the kids tonight!!!!  AAAAHHHH Help.  Someone give me some willpower tonight PLEEEASE.

Going to ride the bike.  That might keep my mind off the triple chocolate...

Katherine


----------



## JT62 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm joining in, also. For ease of my keeping track, I will just use my weigh in from last Saturday (I don't keep a scale in the house-trying to focus on behavior, not my weight). So, with 10 weeks, I'd like to lose 15 pounds. (Of course, I'd like MORE, but I;m trying to be realistic)

JT


----------



## ladycody (Sep 8, 2008)

One day down.....

(ugh)


----------



## patti9600 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Good Day*

Good Day.  Walked 5 miles and ate well!  Here is to two in a row!

Patti


----------



## SDKath (Sep 9, 2008)

ladycody said:


> One day down.....
> 
> (ugh)



It gets easier!  I resisted the brownies and biked 25 minutes instead!   

Hang in there.    K


----------



## dmharris (Sep 9, 2008)

SDKath said:


> It gets easier! I resisted the brownies and biked 25 minutes instead!
> 
> Hang in there.  K


 

That is great!  Weight Watchers toffee ice cream bars are excellent for satisfying that chocolate craving and are only 2 points.


----------



## sammy (Sep 11, 2008)

*I'm in....*

.....pathetic as it is, right now my goal is just to be willing to get on the scale.    Last time I got on I'd put on 20 pounds since 2 years ago and I'm thinking I am even up higher than that right now; so here's my goal:
- get on the scale and face the truth by the end of September
- get down 8 more than that figure by Thanksgiving.  

That should put me back into most of my slacks again.

I'm toying with using a personal trainer, but they are soooo expensive, and I have so many pieces of equipment right at home.  Just need to eat less and use what I have.

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## SDKath (Sep 11, 2008)

OK, I have been eating really well all week, sticking 100% to my JC plan except for a decaf nonfat mocha today at lunch.  And I have a weigh in tomorrow!  Wish me good luck!!!

My guess -- 1/2 pound down.  I'll take it though.  

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Sep 13, 2008)

*Challenge NEW WEEK!*

OK, I think this is now week 2!  How is everyone doing?

Am down a pound!!!      Soooo excited.  I was super good this week but I did eat a carnitas burrito (well, the inside) today for lunch to celebrate.  I didn't have the tortilla so hopefully that is not too bad.

My resolution for this week is to work out more.  At least 3x this week for 30 minutes rather than my usual 20.

*What is your weekly resolution?  And was the scale in your favor this week?*

Katherine


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 13, 2008)

SDKath said:


> OK, I think this is now week 2!  How is everyone doing?
> 
> Am down a pound!!!      Soooo excited.  I was super good this week but I did eat a carnitas burrito (well, the inside) today for lunch to celebrate.  I didn't have the tortilla so hopefully that is not too bad.
> 
> ...



I'm still on my roller coaster.  I was down a total of 3 lbs for the two weeks I was on the road, then after being home a week I was up 6 (regained the lost 3 + 3 more).  This was after yesterday's weigh in.   Did our long run with the Legger's today (8 miles now), downed two bottles of water which each weigh 1 lb, and for giggles stopped by the WW's center to see what I weighed after all that.  I was down 1.3 lbs compared to the day before. 

What does it all mean?   I means I need to be more consistent when I'm home and not to use the weight I can register after a long run.  The 3 lbs lost were each after long runs and may have been temporary misleading losses.

The resolution this week is to watch the alcohol and portions.   Excercise wise I'm wired for three more shorter runs (30 - 40 minutes) and two ocean swims, plus a surf session prior to next Friday's weigh-in.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 14, 2008)

I worked out twice this week on an elliptical machine for 20 min.  Hopefully I'll do 3 or 4 workouts this week.  Haven't weighed in.  Ate smarter.  Cutting down on wine in the evening is a good idea, but it makes me sad.  I enjoy wine with my dinner.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 14, 2008)

dmharris said:


> I worked out twice this week on an elliptical machine for 20 min.  Hopefully I'll do 3 or 4 workouts this week.  Haven't weighed in.  Ate smarter.  Cutting down on wine in the evening is a good idea, but it makes me sad.  I enjoy wine with my dinner.



Here is my take on dieting.  Don't be sad about the wine....

I have been dieting off and on for 8 years (since my first DD was born -- I was a stick before that).  I am soooooo sick of dieting.  I never really committed.  I would just eat less for a few days, lose a pound or two, then eat more because I was getting hungry and regain it.  Sometimes I'd regain more.

But now that I am really committed and on Jenny Craig, I realize what it takes to really DIET.  I don't mean eat healthy for a week or two.  I mean DIET!!

It takes a LOT of exercise and being HUNGRY almost all the time.  And going to bed not satisfied.  And not eating dessert with the kids.  And not drinking that glass of wine.  But you know what, I have been at it for about 8 weeks now and I have FINALLY lost a bunch of weight.  And it's working.  It's not my usual -- lose 2 lb and then it comes back.

This morning I saw a number on my scale that I have not seen in 4 years!    I realize because I made a big time committment right now.  And I am motivated because I want this to be OVERWITH!  LOL.  I don't want to "diet" for 8 more years (or the rest of my life).  I want to lose the weight and be done with it.  And then I will have my glass of wine with dinner and my occasional ice cream with the kids.  I won't eat junk food the way I did before (because it will all come back again).  BUT I refuse to spend my entire life dieting.  I want to see an end in sight.

Sooooo, hang in there, give up the wine, give up the dessert, and don't let anyone tell you it's easy.   I figured if you make a real push for it, it WILL work and you will lose the weight and be done with it!  It might take a while, but at least it's not "I'm on a diet" for the rest of your life.

  Katherine


----------



## michelle (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, I am in too! 

I started Sept 2nd, so more or less when this thread started. 

I am trying to stick to 1200 calories per day for now, a la Jenny Craig, except I am doing my own cooking. (Hey, I hear Britney Spears is also currently doing 1200 calories per day  ) And I try to go on the treadmil for 20 minutes 4-5 times a week.

Currently my biggest problem is my wine with my dinner... Oh, how I miss that!  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lprstn (Sep 15, 2008)

*It is sooo hard staying consistent... but I am doing it...*

I am now down by a total of 5.2 lbs...hopefully that laxative wasn't the reason (he he - no I really didn't use one).  I no longer eat out everyday... only on Friday nights my rest day from diet and exercise, and me and DH's date night.

Thanks for re-motivating me ... I just have to stay consistent ...


----------



## dgdbloe (Sep 16, 2008)

Just saw this post so starting late
Trying for 8lbs by Turkey Day
Using SparkPeople for guide- 
Key is not to skip meals(I made that mistake) it just puts your body in starvation mode- then you(or at least me) overeat anyway at next meal
Starting out slow with stretches and eliptical
Trying not to "diet" but learning new way to eat for life not just till weight off. Also trying not to deny myself something I really like but to eat it in moderation
Good luck to all


----------



## ladycody (Sep 16, 2008)

Got sidetracked again but am so disgusted I'm back in with a vengence.  No wine for me until induction is over...

No joke...I'm done playing.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 16, 2008)

Yaay.  Welcome back!

I went to my JC meeting today and the lady was SUUUPER nice and encouraging.  I was down 0.8lb and I was so happy!  I don't think she realizes just how much that is for snail-me.  I cannot lose weight faster.  So I will take what I can get.

So on to my next week.  I turned down 2 dinner invites this week.  I know what you mean about doing it full force.  Ah well.  It's all worth it!

Katherine


----------



## donnaval (Sep 17, 2008)

Jumping in late!  I'm so tired of fooling myself about my eating and my weight.  A year ago, I started a pretty extreme diet that showed some promising early results, but I didn't stick with it, and now here I am a year later at the same weight, when I could have been DONE WITH IT!!!!

I have an excruciatingly slow metabolism due to constant yo-yo dieting all my life.  The only time I have succeeded at losing weight was when I took off 73 pounds on Atkins and kept it off for almost seven years.  Then the diet just stopped working for me, and gradually over the past few years I've gained back half of that loss.

Today I bought all the stuff I need to follow the South Beach Diet.  My doctor recently lost 40 pounds on it and looks great!  It has some of the features I liked about my extreme diet of a year ago, and some of the things I really liked about the Atkins diet.  I'm hoping that this will work despite my awful metabolism.

I'm challenging myself to lose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving (actually, if I could lose it by November 14 I'd be even happier, since that's when I'm going away for a gal's beach week).


----------



## ladycody (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow...hope everyone's just been as busy as I have been and that you're all still here.  

I made it past the first couple of days of induction...headache is gone...so is my appetite!!!     Forgot how nice it was to diet without being hungry.     I'm seriously back on a mission and my tummy's already reducing (I'll lose it there and off my chest first when, sadly, my butt and thighs are in more desperate need of reduction.)

I'm excited now to see where I will be at Thanksgiving!  I havent weighed yet and wont until I can fit into a smaller size pants so that at least I'll have_ that _to be happy about when I get depressed at the number I'm destined to see.    I've got a new job that should help too...back on my feet and in full gear instead of sitting on my butt.


----------



## Danette (Sep 21, 2008)

*Challenge*

I'm in too . . . it's good to have a community of people pulling for you.  
Here's to a brand new start - have a great week!

Danette


----------



## SDKath (Sep 21, 2008)

HI Ladycody and everyone else!

You have a new job!??  Yipeeee.  I remember you saying how hard it is to diet when you are stressed and worrying about finding a job, etc.  So glad things worked out.

I am sticking to my diet pretty well this week (although we are cooking steak tonight and I need to stay strong and stick to my JC food).  My next weigh in is Friday so I need to be super good this week.  My JC is also over in 2 weeks so I really want to hit my target in the next 2 weeks.

I feel great!  And I am in shirts and shorts I have not worn in over 3 years.    Soooo close I can taste it!  Here is to a good week coming up.  My goal this week is to exercise a bit more.  I was sick most of last week so I didn't.  Time to get back on track.

Katherine


----------



## sammy (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wii Fit - Wow!*

I just hooked up my Wii Fit and I've got to say this is THE BEST and funnest workout I have ever tried on television.  

Yoga, strength training, balance, and aerobics are all a challenge and make a pretty fun time doing it when everyone's around.  You can't help but want to jump on and give it a try when anyone else is using it.  

Unlike DVDs or programs, it includes REAL feedback on performance and helps keep me from slacking off.  ('You are going off balance...focus on your center.' And at one point it said 'I know you took a break during that set, but keep at it and youll be able to do it!'  On that exercise it classified me as a 'couch potato'; on others I got a level 4; all were appropriate based on my strength & experience. )  There are about 15-20 different exercises to start, and at small progression points it adds reps, new exercises. 

The whole family loved it.....some preferred the sports (boxing is a workout) and others the Wii Fit.  

What a great way to get in that much needed exercise.


----------



## bass (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm a Weight Watchers lifetime member (23 yrs).  I want to lose 5 -7 lbs. by Thanksgiving.   Will step up exercise and eat less!

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok ladies and gentlemen,

Do you realize there are only about 5 weeks till Thanksgiving??  Maybe 6!  Don't forget the weight loss challenge.  I am in Orlando this week so it has been EXTREMELY hard.  I am living off salads but even those are made with lots of goopy stuff on it that I know is not on my JC diet.  I am at least walking lots during the day.  We get back Tuesday so my day of reckoning with the scale is Wednesday.

Anyway, I am remotivating to make a big PUSH on the diet for Thanksgiving when I get back.  I really, really, really want to get to my goal by then!!!  I am going to have about 20 people at my house (all my DH's side of the family) and I am determined to look great!

The WII sounds great!  I might have to break down and buy it.  I like how it tells you it KNOWS you took a break!  LOL.  Way to make you feel that guilt to keep going.  I need a coach like that too!

GOod luck all and don't forget to check in!

Katherine


----------



## donnaval (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm very excited--the South Beach Diet is working well for me!  So far I've lost a stunning 8 pounds.  I'm in shock, I am usually a verrrrryyyyyy sloooowwwwww loser.  I hope I'm not jinxing myself by doing this, but I'm going to revise my goal to make it 20 pounds gone by Thanksgiving.


----------



## ladycody (Oct 8, 2008)

Was on vacation last week and still managed to lose 2 pounds.  Just started my new job as well so am hoping to see accelerated weight loss with the extra activity.  Oy....sooooo much going on until the first week of Dec that I can barely imagine finding time to eat right...never mind gain.


----------



## bass (Oct 9, 2008)

Went to Weight Watchers today.   Lost 1.2 lbs.   Will check in 1x per week.

Nancy:


----------



## Dottie (Oct 9, 2008)

I am in too.  My goal by Thanksgiving is to lose about 3 pounds.  That is not as easy as it seems, but I have been doing weight watchers and a little over 2 pounds will put me at lifetime.  The kicker is that we leave in 2 weeks for a 28 day cruise--actually 2 cruises but back to back.  I am down 23 this year and it feels great.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on board lately.  I started a new task at my job and can't play online like I used to be able to.  Now, I am getting closer to my goal, and still working out 4 to 6 times a week.  I also have a long walk every morning from my car to my job, so I burn extra calories there.

I am now graduated from my exercise program www.bodyforlife.com and am doing the P90X from www.beachbody.com which is kickin my but...when I finish the P90X I got straight to sleep.


----------



## ladycody (Oct 14, 2008)

Hit the 20 pound marker....


----------



## SDKath (Oct 15, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!      

Tell us what you are doing!  We need some secrets over here.  I am working out every night and eating pretty well (about 90% on my diet) and I am on some major plateau right now.  UGH.  I feel great and look better but my scale aint moving.  Let us know what is working for you!!!

Katherine


----------



## catwgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

I hit 20 also.  6 or 8 more by Thanksgiving would be great.  I am doing my own version of WW, and have just started at a gym.


----------



## ladycody (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm just eating low carb.  My appetite has been significantly reduced as a result, so my calorie intake is much lower.  For me though...a big factor is that I've started working again in a job that keeps me on my feet...so I'm  running around like a chicken with my head cut off 5 days a week.  That alone is contributing, I'm sure.

Congrats catwgirl!


----------



## SDKath (Oct 15, 2008)

catwgirl said:


> I hit 20 also.  6 or 8 more by Thanksgiving would be great.  I am doing my own version of WW, and have just started at a gym.



Yipeeeeeeeee.  You guys are making me so jealous!  I am only down 8 and have another 4 to go.  I am losing about 1/2 a pound a week and it's KILLING me!  Soooooo slow.  Great news that others are having good luck!

Katherine


----------



## ladycody (Oct 16, 2008)

You need to remember, Kath...that weight loss tends to be much slower for those with less to lose (and/or closer to goal).  

It's generally much easier for those who have ALOT to lose to shed weight than it is for those who have a smaller amount to get rid of.  I fully expect my weight loss to slow down _significantly_ once I've lost another 20 pounds or so...

_My_ total loss required was about 70 pounds...and I'm down 20...with 50 to go.  I've lost only 28% of what I need to lose..._you've_ lost_ 50%_....you're halfway there!!!  

GO YOU!!!!


----------



## bass (Oct 16, 2008)

Lost 1.2 at WW this morning.   Total 2.4 in 2 weeks.   Hope to lose 7 or 8 lbs. by Thanksgiving.   Keep up the good work.

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement.  I think you are right.  Those famous "last 10 pounds" are a nightmare to get rid of.  It's like my body just wants to hold on to the very end!  I do feel great though.  And I look much stronger and toner.   

Just gotta keep going.

Katherine


----------



## bass (Oct 23, 2008)

Lost .6 lbs at WW this morning.  Would like to have lost more.  - but now have lost 3 lbs in 3 weeks.

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Oct 25, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!  :whoopie:  

I was down 0.6 too!  Must be a lucky number.  I am down about 10 for the whole time I have been on JC, which is a huge miracle for me given my really aweful, slow metabolism.  So any loss for me is a big victory.

I decided to revise my goal today after talking with my counselor.  They offered me their 1 year membership plan for a great deal and it gives me a lot of discount on their food, which I really like and want to keep around even after I have reached my goal.

Sooooo, I signed up for their discount membership plan for a year ($199) and I got 10% off my food already today.  The discount plan is 10% for 10 weeks, 20% for the next 10 weeks and 30% off all the food after that.

I also decided I was going to try to go for a new goal of another 10 pounds.  Now you may be laughing because most people in this world can lose 10 pounds in about 4 weeks, but I am a slug.  :annoyed:   I started dieting in October of 2008 and since then I have lost 14 pounds!!!  UGH.  So yes, indeed, I have living proof of how hard it is for me to do this.

I am now aiming for my pre-pre pregnancy weight.  My goal is 11 more.  I know I can do it but I swear it will take me forever.  In the meantime, I am working out about 3x week on the bike and doing light weights/leg lifts, etc every night for 20 minutes.  

By the way, my mom lost 23 pounds so far on her JC program in LA.  She is doing great and looks fantastic.  She has another 20 to go to get to goal.  She loses about 2-3 pounds a week consistently sooooo we are almost the same weight.  She will probably be lighter than me by Thanksgiving.   

So how is everyone else fairing?  It's hard to stick to something for the long run!  I hope you all are hanging in there and trying to get to the Thanksgiving goal.  My goal is 3 more pounds till Thanksgiving.  

Please check in (with good news or bad)!

Katherine


----------



## ladycody (Oct 25, 2008)

I've slowed down already...but am now at 22 down.  I'd like to lose 10 more by Turkey day...

Good work everyone!!!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 25, 2008)

For those who have used the Wii fitness, is it low impact?  I am desperately trying to loose weight, but because of a bad back, walking is the only thing I can do.  I have been looking for a video for low impact aerobics, or considering buying a Wii game system with the fitness package.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 25, 2008)

Have you tried an elliptical machine?  It is great for my bad knees, so thinking it might be good for a back, but not sure.  You could check at a local YMCA or fitness club.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 25, 2008)

*Well I am down a total of 12lbs..!!!*

Although I only lost .02lbs this week, I now can fit into my size 10 pants!  (snugly).  So I hope to keep this up until vacation, but I am going to have to be strong on the cruise and over Thanksgiving or I will gain it all back 

I just have to remind myself "THIS IS NOT MY LAST SUPPER!"


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 31, 2008)

*Hefty Humans.*

Click here for some large-scale folks who could stand to skip Cici's Pizza & stay away from the _All-U-Can-Eat_ buffets & get in on the _Thanksgiving Weight Loss Challenge_. 

My problem with reading about those folks & looking at the pictures is that it makes it too easy for me to tell myself _Well At Least I'm Not That Bad_ -- & commence to polish off all the leftover _Trick Or Treat_ goodies. 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bass (Oct 31, 2008)

Went to WW today and lost 1.6 lbs - a total of 4.8 lbs this month.   We will be leaving for a timeshare exchange to Mondi Holiday Bellevue in Badgastein Germany the day after Thanksgiving which means that I have to be good on Thanksgiving!  Congratulations to everyone that is striving to lose.  We should do these threads more often.

Nancy


----------



## ladycody (Nov 1, 2008)

Hit the 25 pound mark!!!  :whoopie: Now I want to lose 15 more by turkey day.  *note that a week ago I was only hoping for 10 but I upped my expectations.

Keep it up people...it's only a few weeks away but we can get alot done in those weeks if we work at it.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> For those who have used the Wii fitness, is it low impact?  I am desperately trying to loose weight, but because of a bad back, walking is the only thing I can do.  I have been looking for a video for low impact aerobics, or considering buying a Wii game system with the fitness package.



You might check out Leslie Sansone(sp) walking videos. They are low impact(basically walking in place). 

Try College Video, they have a huge variety of videos.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 1, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> You might check out Leslie Sansone(sp) walking videos. They are low impact(basically walking in place).
> 
> Try College Video, they have a huge variety of videos.



PS, down 9 lbs. My newish size 14 jeans are too big in the waist already!


----------



## bass (Nov 6, 2008)

Went to Weight Watchers today and lost just .2 lbs for a total of five.  Still hoping to lose 2 more by Thanksgiving.   Good luck to everyone.

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Nov 7, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> For those who have used the Wii fitness, is it low impact?  I am desperately trying to loose weight, but because of a bad back, walking is the only thing I can do.  I have been looking for a video for low impact aerobics, or considering buying a Wii game system with the fitness package.



If you google WII FIT on youtube, there are lots of videos of people doing the exercises so you can see very well what is involved. I was going to get it but I decided I would rather keep doing my bike for now (and lifting some handweights).  We got Dance Dance Revolution in the Spring but after about 3 months it got kinda old.  I am thinking Wii Fit will be the same thing.  

I heard good things about the Leslie Sansone tapes too.  Here is one of the many she has:

http://www.amazon.com/Walk-Pounds-C..._bbs_sr_4?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1226036200&sr=8-4

I am doing my weigh in tomorrow but my scale shows the SAME weight for the 3rd week in a row.  Must be some nasty plateau again.  Sigh.

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Nov 8, 2008)

Back again! And down a pound!!!!!!  Yaaay.  So happy to see the scale finally move.  I think I was on a month long plateau! I picked up the exercise all week and did the bike for 5 days x 25 minutes, sometimes on a higher level, plus lifting my 8 pound weights and doing leg lifts, arm lifts, situps, etc.  Wheh.  At least I saw some results!!

I am having grilled fish tonight on salad and then we are hosting fellow TUGgers Glorian (grgs) and Pat (grayfal) tomorrow nite so I hope they know they are in for a healthy dinner!   

Here is to a good week.  I really need to stick with my diet completely these next 2 weeks to make my goal for Thanksgiving.  How is everyone else coming along?  What are you guys eating for dinner these days?  I need some fresh ideas!

Katherine


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 9, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Back again! And down a pound!!!!!!  Yaaay.  So happy to see the scale finally move.  I think I was on a month long plateau! I picked up the exercise all week and did the bike for 5 days x 25 minutes, sometimes on a higher level, plus lifting my 8 pound weights and doing leg lifts, arm lifts, situps, etc.  Wheh.  At least I saw some results!!
> 
> *I am having grilled fish tonight on salad and then we are hosting fellow TUGgers Glorian (grgs) and Pat (grayfal) tomorrow nite so I hope they know they are in for a healthy dinner!   *
> 
> ...


Healthy is good! (although I am bringing cookies from a bakery in my home town for the kids  )


----------



## bass (Nov 13, 2008)

Went to WW today.   Lost 1.4 lbs.   Hopefully, I can keep this up - but sometimes it's so hard.   Best wishes to all of you.

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!  I went to Jenny today and found out that I was up 0.8lb!!  UGH!  I have been working out for 30-45 minutes every day this week and following the diet really closely.  Disappointed. What can I do?  I have 2 more weeks to get to my goal.  We'll see...

How is everyone else?  Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 15, 2008)

after seeing myself today...i think im going to join in the fun here!  you all have motivated me as well!

its definately time for some weight loss!


----------



## bass (Nov 18, 2008)

Katherine,

Don't let a little gain discourage you.   It's impossible to lose every week - no matter what.   Just continue to do what you are doing and you will be rewarded.   

Nancy


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2008)

down 7lbs since the friday night airing of the show!  =D


----------



## bass (Nov 21, 2008)

Went to WW yesterday.  Lost .8 lbs.  I was surprised because I wasn't very good this week - but I did step up the exercise (which doesn't always work for me).   Total 7.2

Congratulation Brian - you lost in 1 week what has taken me 7 weeks!   Keep it up everyone.

Nancy


----------



## pjrose (Nov 21, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> down 7lbs since the friday night airing of the show!  =D



Yay for you!  

I joined WW a month ago; lost 5 lbs the first week, and 11.5 the first four weeks.  It's been surprisingly easy.  I find the meetings useless, but keeping track online makes me much more conscious of what I'm eating, and I like veggies, WW yogurt, low-fat food, etc.  There are so many good low-point choices available.  I'm sure it'll get harder, and I won't always have this kind of success, but so far so good.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2008)

I just wound up going to the gym with a few friends who go on a regular basis...this way im actually motivated (or shamed) into going frequently...and hopefully for good.

Anything id try to do on my own would most certainly fail after a few weeks.  I require constant motivation  lol


----------



## pjrose (Nov 21, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> I just wound up going to the gym with a few friends who go on a regular basis...this way im actually motivated (or shamed) into going frequently...and hopefully for good.
> 
> Anything id try to do on my own would most certainly fail after a few weeks.  I require constant motivation  lol



I'm definitely not a gym person.  What motivates me about WW is 1) having paid in advance and 2) having to go for a weekly weigh-in.  

I participate a bit in their discussion groups, but they are NOWHERE as good as TUG's!


----------



## bass (Nov 22, 2008)

The weekly weigh in is what motivates me too (along with taking this challenge).  The meetings here in Naples are pretty interesting.   The leaders are upbeat.    I'm a lifetime member - the only time I pay is when I'm 2 lbs over my goal.   Keep up the good work everyone.

Nancy


----------



## pjrose (Nov 22, 2008)

bass said:


> The weekly weigh in is what motivates me too (along with taking this challenge).  The meetings here in Naples are pretty interesting.   The leaders are upbeat.    I'm a lifetime member - the only time I pay is when I'm 2 lbs over my goal.   Keep up the good work everyone.
> 
> Nancy



Does weighing more than 2 lbs over goal take away lifetime status, or is having to pay just temporary, just for that week?  What about being under goal (wishful thinking)


----------



## SDKath (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guess what!  I lost 2 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been on my plateau for AGES and finally this week the scale moved!  :whoopie:   I am not sure what was different about this past week then any other week.  

I worked out a lot, lifted arm weights (got one of those cool rubber bands that you put in the door and did arm exercises with it all week) and tried to "eat clean."  Best $10 I ever spent: http://www.amazon.com/SPRI-ES501R-R...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1227421783&sr=8-1

Who knows?  I am just happy to be sooooooo close to my goal.  About 5 more pounds to go.    Those last 5 are turning out to be a nightmare.

Hi TUGBrian!!!  Glad you could join us.    Congrats to a GREAT start!  Boy I would kill to lose 5lb in a week.  I am lucky if I make 0.5!  It is extra hard to diet during the holidays.  What have you been eating??  

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Nov 23, 2008)

pjrose said:


> Does weighing more than 2 lbs over goal take away lifetime status, or is having to pay just temporary, just for that week?  What about being under goal (wishful thinking)



Lifetime status is NEVER taken away.  You just have to pay the fee to be at the class until you are within 2 pounds of your goal.  You can always go lower and not pay but if you are more than 2 pounds up, you need to pay.  

Katherine


----------



## pjrose (Nov 23, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Lifetime status is NEVER taken away.  You just have to pay the fee to be at the class until you are within 2 pounds of your goal.  You can always go lower and not pay but if you are more than 2 pounds up, you need to pay.
> 
> Katherine



So wouldn't it make sense to set the goal with them 5 lbs higher than you really intend to go   (I haven't set my goal yet)


----------



## SDKath (Nov 24, 2008)

pjrose said:


> So wouldn't it make sense to set the goal with them 5 lbs higher than you really intend to go   (I haven't set my goal yet)



Yes!  Set your goal for the highest within your height and age group.  Then the rest is free.  Plus, to become lifetime, you need to do their "maintenance" program for 6 weeks where you are not allowed to gain weight.  So pick a higher number and then go from there.  

K


----------



## ladycody (Nov 27, 2008)

It's Turkey day and we need a new challange.   

I've lost 25 since starting but still have 40 to go.  I've been on a plateau forever but think it's partly because I've been on my feet and running at work 40+ hours a week.  While that jumped my initial loss...I think I might be dealing with muscle gain a bit right now because my pants are still a bit looser than they were even though the scale hasnt moved.

Anyway...nice job all...hope to still pop in now and again.

Eat, laugh, love...and enjoy the day!


----------



## catwgirl (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm down 26, which isn't my Thanksgiving goal of 30 pounds, but it will do.  I'll just keep plugging away ...


----------



## bass (Nov 27, 2008)

Weighed in yesterday at WW.  Lost .2 lbs for a total loss of 7.4 in 8 weeks.  Would have liked to have lost 8.  Hope we can keep this up.  We're leaving for Austria tomorrow.   Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Nov 28, 2008)

ladycody said:


> It's Turkey day and we need a new challange.
> 
> I've lost 25 since starting but still have 40 to go.  I've been on a plateau forever but think it's partly because I've been on my feet and running at work 40+ hours a week.  While that jumped my initial loss...I think I might be dealing with muscle gain a bit right now because my pants are still a bit looser than they were even though the scale hasnt moved.
> 
> ...



Congrats everyone!  Great losses!!!  We DO need a new challenge, especially with the holidays coming up.  I can't believe it but I met my goal for Turkey Day!!!  I have been working really hard at eating "clean" and not cheating so the scale gave me a lovely surprise this past week.  

I do want to go for another round.  And I DON'T want to gain back anything for the holidays.

How about a New Year challenge of losing just a LITTLE bit of wieght.  I am thinking mostly to make sure that we don't gain?

How about the Ring in the New Year 5% Lighter challenge??  Tha's doable in the last 4-5 weeks of the year, right??  As long as those pesky holidays don't get in the way too much.  

Happy Thanksgiving.  Katherine


----------



## bass (Dec 11, 2008)

Katherine,

I totally agree with you.   I met my goal and have maintained it through Thanksgiving and my vacation but I can feel myself slipping.  A new challenge would be good.   If not now - certainly right after Jan. 1.   Congratulations to everyone.   Happy Holidays.

Nancy


----------



## pjrose (Dec 11, 2008)

SDKath said:


> If you google WII FIT on youtube, there are lots of videos of people doing the exercises so you can see very well what is involved.
> 
> ...
> 
> We got Dance Dance Revolution in the Spring but after about 3 months it got kinda old.  I am thinking Wii Fit will be the same thing.



I thought DDR would be the answer to fun weight loss, but I was such a klutz the only benefit was how funny my DD thought I was on it.  

I'm not up to spending a bunch of $$ on Wii Fit..... I got a sturdy used treadmill so we'll see how that goes.  DD also bought some exercise videos a week ago, but hasn't even cracked the wrappers off them.   

Meanwhile, I lost about 15 lbs in my first 6 weeks of Weight Watchers!  Yay!  For me, the big difference has been tracking everything, and hence being aware of what I eat.


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 14, 2008)

*joining you now.*

Okay - finally joining the group.  About 5 weeks ago I joined a local gym and have been going 4-7 days a week.  Doing 60 mins on the treadmill or ulpitacal looking machine.

tracking everything by spreadsheet helps keep me motivated.

Down 9 pounds in 5 weeks.  Hoping to keep up the motivation over the holidays and when we are away at a (ugh) all inclusive resort for a week.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2008)

Starting on Week 5 of regular gym work myself, and while only down 2lbs overall since I "Started"....the body fat % has gone down dramatically...so this makes mongo happy!


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 14, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> Starting on Week 5 of regular gym work myself, and while only down 2lbs overall since I "Started"....the body fat % has gone down dramatically...so this makes mongo happy!



That's great.  I should have checked my body fat percent before I started.  I think I got rid of that scale though.  I also should have taken my measurements.  Oh well. I can see the difference - so that's what counts.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 15, 2008)

SDKath said:


> How about a New Year challenge of losing just a LITTLE bit of wieght.  I am thinking mostly to make sure that we don't gain?
> 
> How about the Ring in the New Year 5% Lighter challenge??  That's doable in the last 4-5 weeks of the year, right??



Whether it's do-able depends on how many lbs each person's 5% is......

I'll be happy if I go down 5 lbs by New Year's.  Actually I'll be ok if I don't GAIN, since we're going to be away and eating out a lot of the time :annoyed:


----------



## bass (Dec 19, 2008)

Weighed in at WW yesterday.  Up .2 lb but I can feel myself spiraling.    Hopefully, we can get this challenge back on track after the holidays - if not before.   I feel like I've been given a license to splurge and I don't like the feeling.   I was pretty good during my vacation but once I got home - something happened.   Happy Holidays.

Nancy:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 21, 2008)

*Aerobic Eating.*

_Man !_ 

All I did yesterday was Pig Out. 

Huge bowl of flakes for breakfast. 

Pizza, shrimp, salad, more pizza, cookies & then lots more cookies for "lunch" -- the extended feast consumed during the Early Christmas family gathering at The Chief Of Staff's sister's house. 

Lasagna, meatballs, stuffed shells, garlic bread, fresh pineapple, ice cream sundae & 2 chocolates as an after-concert late supper -- leftovers at our next-door neighbor's holiday dinner at which I arrived after everybody else had finished eating because I was playing in an outstanding Fairfax Band holiday concert featuring the Fairfax Choral Society while all the dinner guests were tucking into the 1st course. 

Today is a chance to mend my ways, dietarily speaking, after yesterday's non-stop pig-out. 

_Oink._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SDKath (Dec 21, 2008)

Alan,  

I didn't do too well yesterday either.  I have been so good about going to holiday parties and eating beforehand.  Well, last night I ate at 5 and then went to the party at 7pm.  The food was so fantastic I had a SECOND dinner.  UGH!!!  I feel so yucky today.  I didn't bother standing on the scale.  But I ate "clean" so far today even though DH and kids made chocolate chip cookies from scratch!  So I am hoping to make up for the big slip up.

I will definitely start a new challenge for us in January.  I just don't think anyone will join if I post the thread right now.  My goal for the next 2 weeks is to try to maintain the weight if I can't lose any more.  I haven't been to JC in 3 weeks because DH also wants me to cut back on my food purchases from them.  Sooooo, the diet is not working obviously since I am basically off it.  But I am determined not to eat junk food today.  I figure one day at a time.  

Katherine


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm still in.  Think it is week 7 - been going to the gym almost every night, and doing 1 hour of cardio per night.

I'm only down 9 pounds, but hoping the scale will drop again soon.

Drinking lots of water - trying to eliminate the diet sodas - which is difficult.

Reading "You - on a diet" is making me realize that I really need to watch
what type of calories I am eating (not just how many calories).

Stick with it everyone.


----------



## EAM (Apr 24, 2009)

*P90x results?*



lprstn said:


> Sorry I haven't been on board lately.  I started a new task at my job and can't play online like I used to be able to.  Now, I am getting closer to my goal, and still working out 4 to 6 times a week.  I also have a long walk every morning from my car to my job, so I burn extra calories there.
> 
> I am now graduated from my exercise program www.bodyforlife.com and am doing the P90X from www.beachbody.com which is kickin my but...when I finish the P90X I got straight to sleep.



How did P90x work for you?  My son has been doing it for two weeks and he's getting good results, putting on muscles, better posture, etc.


----------

